# männlich = weiblich?



## Neruat (13. März 2005)

Hallo, ich habe da einen Fehler mit Blasc entdeckt bei meiner Signatur.
Ich spiele einen Tauren Druide, aber in der Signatur zeigt es an, dass ich ne Tauren Druidin, also weiblich, spiele.

Hier meine Signatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann das jemand vielleicht fixen?

MfG Neruat


----------



## Tarmyrdin (13. März 2005)

Habe das gleiche Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tarmyrdin ist eigentlich ein männlicher Druide.

Davon abgesehen: Bravo für die schönen Motive!


----------



## B3N (14. März 2005)

Gebts zu, ihr wolltet doch schon immer mal ne Frau sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst, danke für den Hinweis, werden uns darum kümmern.


----------



## Neruat (17. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Gebts zu, ihr wolltet doch schon immer mal ne Frau sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo klar ne tussi zu spielen macht schon spaß aber nicht ne tauren tussi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie ihr sehen könnt, steht bei mir jetzt da tauren druide, aber das is nur bei der Signatur nr. 3 so, bei den anderen sagts immer noch ich wär ne frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich benutz im moment eh nur die 3er, die hat einfach mehr style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

